# Laxative Metamucil



## Miami25 (Sep 7, 2009)

Is Metamucil one of those laxatives that stops working over time you all talk about? Or is it more of a supplement? Cause I'm scared to death of it not working...its what I used to regulate my IBS-A and it helps so much.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

no, you don't get a tolerance to it. It is just a form of soluble fibre and it will bulk up your stools making them soft and easy to pass. It can cause bloating and gas at first if you take too much. You need to work yourself up to it slowly. See with me, I have IBS A and mostly diarrhea predominant it bulked up my stools but also made me excrete more. Then every few bowel movements I would have kind of an explosive gassy BM and that is what I didn't like. I think it was because I was taking too much of it. So this is why you should start slowly and work yourself up to what works for you. They also have metamucil capsules with calcium !!


----------

